# New trapping vehicle Bobcat 2200s



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I bought a 2006 2200s Bobcat for the trapline.

After last season and the s&*^t the suburban went through.; I started looking.

Low and behold a rancher and good friend (near brother) sold me his below dirt cheap! The 2200s will be my new trapping vehicle. Windshield, top, plastic doors and dump bed included. Has about 1100 hours on it with a new engine that has just 300.

Its not fast, maybe 20 MPH but it has true 4wd just like the old Jeep CJ2A. Can't go faster on the trails safely anyway. (Not talking down just clarifying for those that have never heard the term.) True 4wd means all 4 wheels are pulling. Unlike a pickup that does not have lockers installed and only a single front and rear are pulling. Thus like the old CJ's you do not drive it in 4WD on pavement or the bucking will cause severe damage.

Nice thing its already on the trap line, I can load it up with gear and go when I get there. I'll have to add a heater for those blizzard days, but at least now I'll piece of mind the old suburban will be available to pull the cabin and give me a ride home.

Here's an internet photo.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like it should work. Why the new engine at such low hours?


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Dont know why the first engine went out. It should of been a honda from what I read. That being said, it maybe had a rod problem as I had a 14hp in my rider that had that issue and so did many others in the year of 2006.

Ill be honest its not the best UTV out there. Fact is its made by the Club Car golf cart company. So its a tough golf cart instead of a Polaris hard core jumping machine. But for what I am getting it for Ill take it and it will sure keep the wear and tear off the Suburban.

Yes it has a full windshield and top of the line plastic doors. So its enclosed. Ill add in a propane heater.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks like a great trap line rig nice find Larry


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm sure it won't be abused. Long as there's no ground clearance issues with terrain or deep snow, it should be more than adequate. You'll have the means to get yourself out of any jam like a good scout, if things get too rough anyway. Should be fun on a dry run somewhere testing it out.

But, you may be surprised how well it functions when it is fully outfitted and strapped down. Even a 2 WD can be weighed down and will plow through a deep snow.

Just takes an undying momentum and some nerve and some will.

Adventure on!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

glenway said:


> I'm sure it won't be abused. Long as there's no ground clearance issues with terrain or deep snow, it should be more than adequate. You'll have the means to get yourself out of any jam like a good scout, if things get too rough anyway. Should be fun on a dry run somewhere testing it out.
> 
> But, you may be surprised how well it functions when it is fully outfitted and strapped down. Even a 2 WD can be weighed down and will plow through a deep snow.
> 
> ...


 Your words are spot on Glen. Thanks for the encouragement!

I have used in the past to move cattle when I was too weak to get in a saddle. It works just fine and is smooth when going over gopher mound fields. Which are everywhere off the pickup trails.

Next season when I get it home Ill turn on my wood tools and make storage for it. This season Ill work out of 5 gallon buckets and plastic tubs.

It should be able to get unstuck easier then my 7,000lb Suburban. It heavy because its a 4 seater at 1734 lb. however, as you know getting a ton unstuck is much easier then 3.5 tons.


----------

